# Splined Carb Adjustment Tool - Cheaper Options?



## NH_Wood (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys - need a splined carb tool to adjust a Husq trimmer - prices are IMO crazy on eBay, Amazon, etc. - about $25 or more. Anyone know of a better place to buy, or a work-around that you've used to adjust the splined adjustment screws on similar carbs? Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2013)

They were cheap about a year ago. There was a thread not to long ago. They got expensive Quick!! 

Scotty Overkill posted some links, but even they were a little pricey and possibly over the Pond IIRC?


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 11, 2013)

Dang Dex - missed the earlier posts from Scott - definitely high priced tools - trying to find used, but looks like new is all I can find now - cheapest about $25 - seems a crazy price for this tool - having a hard time buying it, but fixing my good buddy's trimmer and need the tool - sure I'll have a chance to use in the future for other repairs, but I'll be unhappy paying this price! Really burns me with the special clutch and carb tools - etc. - just no need and a PITA. I can get around the special Husq clutch tool, but the splined carb tool seems real hard to grab with anything but the right tool . Cheers!


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 11, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Hey guys - need a splined carb tool to adjust a Husq trimmer - prices are IMO crazy on eBay, Amazon, etc. - about $25 or more. Anyone know of a better place to buy, or a work-around that you've used to adjust the splined adjustment screws on similar carbs? Thanks! Cheers!


I think I paid less than $5 for mine. But that was 6-7 years ago.

Manufacturers told the dealers to stop selling the things or else.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah. It sucks for sure. But I am sure with the saws you go through, that one will need a slight tune and that will almost make it pay for itself.

(BTW- that 55 did well. I bid at the last minute. Again,  I didnt get it, but yiu did pretty well on it. So we both won- Congrats)


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes - figure it will be worth having - I assume I'll have to buy it - but, the same buddy gave me a pretty nice right angle impact drive today, so I guess I can't complain . Yeah - pretty happy with the 55 - saw you come in late - I think you helped drive the last bids up a little! Went to a guy in PA who really seemed to want the saw. Have you checked compression and piston on your new 026? Cheers!


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 11, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Yes - figure it will be worth having - I assume I'll have to buy it


 
Friendly with any Husky/Poulan dealers?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2013)

Not yet.. Had to fix the gutters on the house. Been super busy the last week (vacation- Moved over 10 ton of River rock, 4 skids of boulders, and about 10 yrd of mulch  Was the worst "Stay-Cation" I ever had. My everything still hurts.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 11, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Friendly with any Husky/Poulan dealers?


 
Unfortunately no MM - that would be good - figured if I called and asked they'd say 'no' - I've heard the dealers won't sell these, but I guess the only way to know for sure is to call. Cheers!


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 11, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not yet.. Had to fix the gutters on the house. Been super busy the last week (vacation- Moved over 10 ton of River rock, 4 skids of boulders, and about 10 yrd of mulch  Was the worst "Stay-Cation" I ever had. My everything still hurts.


Ha! That's a lot of work alright - hope the 026 turns out real well for you! Cheers!


----------



## Tuneighty (Jun 11, 2013)

I was able to use a piece of gas line to adjust it just enough to work better. My neighbor made a slot in his with  a dremel tool and does not have to worry about it anymore.  I have also seen some homemade jobs using an electrical butt connector.​


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Tuneighty - I'll look into the slot idea with the dremel tomorrow - that would be ideal. Cheers!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been using a piece of copper tubing, fuel line brake line etc. to get the jet out. Then file a slot into it and replace. Too many different style to buy at $25 a piece.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Mike - will try today! Cheers!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 12, 2013)

one other option is to try and get a piece of copper tubing that is relatively the same ID as the OD of the splined screw. with a little "finangling" you can get that copper tubing over the splined screw, and it will probably work as an adjustment tool.

I was like Dex, I found my splined tool quite a while back on Ebay. it was in the 5-7 dollar range, and it's a cheesy-looking screwdriver with the splined part brazed onto it......but it works, and I've used it a LOT.

Used to see the multi tool kits on the cheap all the time on Ebay, not no more (pac-man, double 'd', splined, star, etc.). Something happened where the EPA (gotta love them) got after people selling tools to adjust those 'security' screws.....now, if you do find them, they are pricey most of the time...

EDIT....found this one just now on ebay......supply and demand, I guess!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPLINED-Car...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item43bcc996a6


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jun 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Used to see the multi tool kits on the cheap all the time on Ebay, not no more (pac-man, double 'd', splined, star, etc.). Something happened where the EPA (gotta love them) got after people selling tools to adjust those 'security' screws.....now, if you do find them, they are pricey most of the time...


You gotta love that perverted gov't logic. Now since no one can adjust carbs, when something doesn't run right instead of fixing it themselves they throw it away and buy another. You can't convince me allowing someone to open up the needles an extra 1/8 of a turn creates more pollution then driving to the store to buy another saw. Never mind the pollution to manufacture and deliver the saw to the store.


AND THE NEW GAS CANS SUCK


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link Scott - I think that was the same seller I was looking at - free shipping, so at least a little savings. Might try the copper tubing trick first. Was going to get after the slotting today, but my buddy doesn't want to tamper with the original screws . I'm leaving for about 8 weeks of work in Ohio, so I'm sending the trimmer back tomorrow with a cleaned carb, new fuel line, and a refusal to idle. I'll fix it when I get back - he has a nice Stihl trimmer - I think he wanted to keep the brusk blade on the Stihl and use this Husq for grass. I agree with your logic Mike - I'd bet way over half of owners would never touch to carb regardless - why not let the rest get the engine running right? We won't win this battle. Cheers!

P.S. I'll be working mainly in the Akron area - if anyone hears of any good saw deals let me know - I'm hoping to buy 10-20 saws during my trip . Cheers!


----------



## HDRock (Jun 12, 2013)

I Bought one here a couple months ago, looks like the price went up, was 8.99  http://www.hlsproparts.com/ProductD...e&click=2139&gclid=CJeMnP_h2rUCFa9aMgod9wMAIw

Another thread about the tools Splined Carburetor Adjustment Tool


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 12, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I Bought one here a couple months ago, looks like the price went up, was 8.99 http://www.hlsproparts.com/ProductD...e&click=2139&gclid=CJeMnP_h2rUCFa9aMgod9wMAIw
> 
> Another thread about the tools Splined Carburetor Adjustment Tool


 
Thanks HD - much better price - unfortunately out of stock! Wonder what the shipping would be - thanks for trying! Cheers!


----------



## HDRock (Jun 12, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Thanks HD - much better price - unfortunately out of stock! Wonder what the shipping would be - thanks for trying! Cheers!


I paid 8.99 + 2.07 shipping USPS First-Class Mail   , Total $11.06 on 3/1/2013


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 12, 2013)

That's great - I'll keep checking back on that site - thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## blades (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys back in the day we used to have a bunch of splined drivers for adjusting IF transformers. Perhaps they might work , likely tough to come across as not that much out there any more for electronic experimenting due to all the solid state stuff.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 13, 2013)

Akron?? Nope.  No saws over here, er, um.. I mean there 

I am about 25 min West of Akron. HittinSteel is about 30 min away and Swagler is prob 10-15 min (maybe closer). 

If you get bored one evening? Swing on by. Invitation is always open.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 13, 2013)

Ha Dex - didn't realize so many of you were so close! I guess I'll have a much harder time than I thought! I'll try not to step on your toes too much! I'm staying in East Liverpool, south of Akron. Would be great to get together and meet! I work nights / 7 days/week (catching bats), perhaps some weekend afternoon! Thanks for the invite! Cheers!

P.S. Thanks Blades - perhaps a splined driver for another application would be possible. Cheers!


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 13, 2013)

Yep, no saws between Akron and the PA line, say just past Youngstown.   Nope.  No sir.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 13, 2013)

Comin' for ya! Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 13, 2013)

There for awhile Boog Powell was snagging Anything Stihl. Couldnt get on a used saw to save my life 

NO worries steppin on toes. I work Days and most deals seem to vlbe snagged by either the self employed, retired, or 3-11 workers.  Anyone who has a free morning/afternoon to snag them. 

HittinSteel and I both watched a 550XP go for $200. I called within 20-30 min of posting and it was spoken for..  

You gotta be quick and available. 

Who knows? Maybe I'd buy "it" off of you?


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got 3 weeks of vacation time burning a hole in my check.  I'm thinking I give the NH market a bit of time to saturate and then take little vacation up that way while NHwood is helping Dex polish saws.


----------



## HDRock (Jun 13, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> That's great - I'll keep checking back on that site - thanks again! Cheers!


 
I must give credit to MM  he originally gave me the link


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I've got 3 weeks of vacation time burning a hole in my check. I'm thinking I give the NH market a bit of time to saturate and then take little vacation up that way while NHwood is helping Dex polish saws.


 
Ohhhhhhh Noooooooooo! I've got to get on the phone and cancel the job!


----------

